# Search is under way for crewman missing in Bering Sea from 'Rebecca Irene'



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The USCG were called out after the Rebecca Irene reported a crewman missing from the 140ft vessel when he failed to show for watch duty. He was last seen wearing pajamas at 4am. The sea state is 8-10ft with 25mph winds and poor visibility, temperature of the sea is 43 degrees, it isn't known if the crewmember was wearing his survival suit at the time he went missing...

http://www.adn.com/money/industries/fishing/story/853596.html


_I watch Deadliest Catch on a regular basis and it never ceases to amaze me the sort of conditions the guys work in, the last series featured the loss of the fishing boat Katmai...listening to the 4 survivors (out of a crew of 11) was absolutely terrifying and heartbreaking...I cannot imagine what the rest of the crew aboard Rebecca Irene must be going through or the missing man's family at this time. I hope they can find him alive, but after watching the series, I am not sure that will be the case..._


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Sadly the search has been called off for the missing crewman, Nhial Opiew ...

http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/story/854396.html


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

So tragic, So sad that happens to seamen. Survival time in the Bering sea is very short I'm afraid.
My thoughts are with his next of kin at this sad time


----------

